# Topics > Sport > Multi-sport robot event, robot competition >  World Robot Olympiad Deutschland

## Airicist

Website - worldrobotolympiad.de

youtube.com/WorldrobotolympiadDe

facebook.com/technikbegeistertev

twitter.com/TBeV_Roboter

instagram.com/technikbegeistertev

----------


## Airicist

World Robot Olympiad (WRO) Deutschland / Germany - Imagefilm (2014/2015) 

Published on Dec 7, 2014

----------

